# Looking for a female baby in North NJ (or Poconos area PA)



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

I currently have a 2.5month old Dumbo and her cage mate unfortunately passed away during emergency surgery so I'd like to get her a friend. If anyone knows of a breeder or someone with babies in my area please let me know.I haven't had luck on Pet finder or Craigslist.

Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

I know of a breeder in Poughkeepsie New York who has four girls ready for new homes now and frequently has litters available or upcoming. The current four at least one a solid silver/grey is a Dumbo but not sure on the others. One is a smooth coat beige hooded, one is a solid brown and the last is a rex beige hooded. If this is not to far for you to travel let me know I'll give you the breeders name and number and you can tell him exactly what you are looking for. Theses are young babies just old enough to leave mommy as of the 1st just so you know.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Theres quite a few rescues in the area inbetween. Check out Philly Rat Rescue and Rat Chick Rescue as well as your local SPCAs


----------



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the lead, Poughkeepsie is about an hr and a half and philly almost 3 hours. I was looking to keep it more local but if it comes down to travel I will consider them.

Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

let me know what you decide the breeder I know in Poughkeepsie usually has litters available so if you let me know what you decide and are looking for I can get the two of you in touch from there.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

My breeder is a bit of a drive, but well worth it. Sweet Whispers Rattery in Pottsville, PA.

Are you planning to still be a rat parent? Two and a half years is a good age for the majority of rats and you would be better off getting another pair rather than just one.


----------



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> My breeder is a bit of a drive, but well worth it. Sweet Whispers Rattery in Pottsville, PA.
> 
> Are you planning to still be a rat parent? Two and a half years is a good age for the majority of rats and you would be better off getting another pair rather than just one.


I'll look into them thanks. And yea I plan to be a rat parent but my current rat is 2.5 months not 2.5 years so I am really just looking for 1 additional at the moment.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

shizzoizzo7 said:


> I'll look into them thanks. And yea I plan to be a rat parent but my current rat is 2.5 months not 2.5 years so I am really just looking for 1 additional at the moment.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha! That's what I get for catching up on threads _before_ nap time!

I would still suggest a pair, though.


----------

